# Bluetooth HILFE



## Kaethe (25. Dezember 2003)

Ja ich hab Tweak XP installiert der mir auch prompt meine Bluetooth Ttreiber (Tecom) zerschossen hat. 
Ich hab sie dann neuinstalliert, alles so weit eingerichtet, funktioniert auch aber er hat die serielle Schnittstelle auf COM 0 mit der aber weder Nokia PC Suite nóch Oxygen was anfangen können. 

Hab versucht in den Bluetooth einstellungen die Serielle Schnittstelle zu connecten, geht aber net. (Telefon findet aber usw.) 
Ich kann in den Optionen nur COM Port 0 auswählen. 
Mir bringt der Port aber nix. 
Wenn ich im PC Suite auf "properties" gehe, dann zeigt er nur COM 1, 2 und infared an. 

schlacke das ging doch schonmal alles.........bevor ich scheiss Tweak XP installiert hatte. 

Kann mir da einer helfen


----------

